# Xm Radio



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

For those who already subscribe to XM Radio there is a possibility

that you can also listen to it on your computer. Free









Log into XMRadio.com and follow instuctions. (sorry no Clicky things)

Good Luck

Brian


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I listen on my home PC all the time.









Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey I didn't know that!! Gonna check it out now. Thanks!









ON EDIT: Sweet! Got the radio ID from the Burb and am listening now. Most excellent tip of the day. Thanks


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

For those with XM, have you installed it into your TT? Any problems with it. I really must have my baseball games to listen to this summer!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love XM. If I had a choice again, I would get Sirius, I think there country stations are better. I had Sirius with my Dish network so I had both for a year.

John


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I listen to XM online at work all the time. I also have the XM boombox that we take camping. It can also "Transmit" the signal to a local FM radio so I can listen on the Trailer radio as well......


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had Sirius in my G35 and now have XM in the Pilot....and Gordon has Sirius in the TV, with a portable Sirius for the 5th Wheel.....and yes, I LOVE Satellite radio







!!! The Miata has, as our kids refer to it, "Old School Radio" and it's just not the same. Now, if I could only get Gordon







to install the portable Sirius setup in the Miata and we'd be good to go!

Satellite radio has extremely high consumer loyalty, it's just getting that initial sale.....'course then you look at the stock price and it's an entirely different story....but I still love satelliate radio!

....just my $.02


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great tip...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

I have installed on my unit. I also installed exterior speakers outside. We listen to music all weekend long last weekend.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I love XM. If I had a choice again, I would get Sirius, I think there country stations are better. I had Sirius with my Dish network so I had both for a year.
> John


3 words.....
*SIRIUS NASCAR RADIO *








Channel 128
you can listen to Sirius online as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I love XM. If I had a choice again, I would get Sirius, I think there country stations are better. I had Sirius with my Dish network so I had both for a year.
> John


3 words.....
*SIRIUS NASCAR RADIO *








Channel 128
you can listen to Sirius online as well.
[/quote]

...preview of what you'll hear...

and their off....leader turns left...and another left...and another left...and another left...and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...
and another left...and another left...and another left...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is that a problem


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...









i'm just say'n...


----------

